# Dog blinds



## LinnNight (Feb 6, 2012)

*​Any recommendations for a portable dog blind for duck hunting? Have a fairly tall 90# dog. Thanks.*


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-AVE0250S


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

I have 2 and the Avery product is by far the best.
Find it here: http://www.averysportingdog.com/products/Blinds.php

Glenn


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Rig-em field bully,after a year the Avery`s I had bottoms got shredded.Used daily in training along with seson rog em has held up.Little easier to set the rig em up also.It folds up like an accordian and seems easier yo hide also. Jim


----------



## boyetthunter (Jul 21, 2009)

hardcore dog blind, good quality and cheap


----------



## LinnNight (Feb 6, 2012)

Appreciate the replies, but that's about 4 different recommendations! Any other comparison issues?


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

boyetthunter said:


> hardcore dog blind, good quality and cheap


X2 ,But its my first bought blind so I dont know how the rest compare ,I've been happy with mine. Not sure if a 90#dog has enough room to turn around ,but they have doors on both ends to pass threw ,(I zip tied one end shut to help keep the wind /rain out).


----------



## featherqwest (Dec 15, 2007)

I think I will buy some material and make one for less than let's say 10 dollars. Salvo. Cheap yes. Ebay Yes....


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Rogers has the Hard Core on sale. It looks like my GHG one and that's OK. (Front and back entrance is a mixed blessing when it's cold.) Mine is tight on my big guy. I see some new rounded top ones that might be better.

Friends Avery(?) is hard to set up, but warmer. 

http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/2187-hard-core-dog-cave-dog-blind


----------



## Jay-Bird (Jul 5, 2012)

Keith Stroyan said:


> Rogers has the Hard Core on sale. It looks like my GHG one and that's OK. (Front and back entrance is a mixed blessing when it's cold.) Mine is tight on my big guy. I see some new rounded top ones that might be better.
> 
> Friends Avery(?) is hard to set up, but warmer.
> 
> http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/2187-hard-core-dog-cave-dog-blind



Its also sold out....
I have owned 3.
Avery finisher i think, Hated the shape it seemed to cast a shadow due to the height and wasn't roomy enough for the dog.
The rig'em right. again was to high and found the triangular shape was difficult to hide, very tall blind. Worst part is that if the dog stands up or creeps due to its "fold up design" It folds like an accordian leaving the dog standing there.
I have gone back to my GHG Ground Force.. Best bang for the buck, there really arnt any down sides to it in my eyes.


----------



## LinnNight (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Appreciate the comments.


----------

